# Dying my hair red



## Jessycat (Jun 3, 2012)

So I dyed my hair for the first time ever in February... I used Garnier's color Medium Rich Mahogany Browm (525). I really liked this color, but now I am thinking I want to go a little more red. 

  	Here is what my hair looked like when I dyed it the first time:




  	And then this is the color I am trying to get:





  	Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated =) 

  	Thanks!


----------



## beauty operator (Jun 11, 2012)

I don't think it will look good with your complexion unless you are going to really cool it down like in the second pick with a bunch of the wrong shade of foundation.  Look at that pick again.  You don't even come close to that complexion.  I think you will be disappointed.  Your hair color should make your face or certain facial features be noticed first.  That is a good color match and job.  You have that now.  Your hair is a supporting actor to your face.  Hair should never be the first thing noticed and then on to your face unless you are doing something with that intention.  

  	I think your trying to fix something that isn't broke but that is just my opinion.


----------



## shellygrrl (Jun 13, 2012)

The colour in the second picture looks darker and closer to reddish-brown/burgundy to me. When you said "a little more red" I was thinking a _brighter_ red, not a deeper red. While I like that deeper shade of red, I'm not entirely sure it would suit you.


----------

